# Think they will bring back “Essential Worker” pay?



## DC Diva (Aug 28, 2021)

With Delta and Lamda running rampant, been hitting those  vaccinated, do you think Target will bring back the extra $2/hr for working through this?  For many in our building, that was much more appreciated, as it went directly to those actually working.  If you worked, you benefited.  If you didn’t work, called in, went out on leave, you didn’t.  The only way it could have been more fair was to also pay it with vacation time off, because that was when those actively working gave themselves a little break, but they were still part of dept headcount and using an earned benefit. I mean, they paid bonuses to everyone that has been out on various leaves and constant call ins, which hardly seems fair.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 28, 2021)

No, I don't think they will. There is a greater focus on spending money to hire rather than retain/reward.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 28, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> With Delta and Lamda running rampant, been hitting those  vaccinated, do you think Target will bring back the extra $2/hr for working through this?  For many in our building, that was much more appreciated, as it went directly to those actually working.  If you worked, you benefited.  If you didn’t work, called in, went out on leave, you didn’t.  The only way it could have been more fair was to also pay it with vacation time off, because that was when those actively working gave themselves a little break, but they were still part of dept headcount and using an earned benefit. I mean, they paid bonuses to everyone that has been out on various leaves and constant call ins, which hardly seems fair.


When we were getting the extra $2 hour it bumped us up to $15 we all get that now. Some of us get more than that with the last raise. I don’t think we will ever get the extra $2 again.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 28, 2021)

Anyone over $15 it was a reward.  Not everyone works in stores, and if enough in the DC’s decide it isn’t worth the risk anymore, any ideas what will happen in the stores? my point is, that was a much more fair way to reward those that continued to show up for their scheduled shifts.


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 28, 2021)

Nope.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 28, 2021)

I doubt it'll come back. We know a lot more about how to prevent spread, the vaccination still works pretty well against delta (you're vaccinated, right?), although lambda could be a problem, and even have some treatments that are more than supportive care.
It's stressful, for sure, with probably fewer than half the guests at my store wearing masks.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 29, 2021)

It won't come back back but many retailers in my area are paying $15 so Target doesn't have an advantage anymore. My local CVS pays their cashiers $15 like Target.

Also retailers that moan about lack of workers need to pay more.

For example the Kroger near me starts at $11.40!

The Starbucks at the store was completely closed a couple of Saturdays ago.

Those baristas work for Kroger not Starbucks so why would I work at that location when a corporate store pay at least another $2 and Target pays $15.


----------



## JiJi (Aug 29, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone over $15 it was a reward.  Not everyone works in stores, and if enough in the DC’s decide it isn’t worth the risk anymore, any ideas what will happen in the stores? my point is, that was a much more fair way to reward those that continued to show up for their scheduled shifts.


Target literally could not care less about their employees


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 30, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Target literally could not care less about their employees


Be careful...  this could be seen as a challenge!🤣


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 30, 2021)

No. I’m hoping for some sort of permanent raise in October sometime. That way people don’t quit before peak.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 30, 2021)

“Essential” pay & bonuses not likely - but if a genie offers me 3 wishes - I’ll use one for ya.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 31, 2021)

No essential pay but my Closing TL thinks $15 is still a lot more than other places.

That is no longer true however. I talked to a CVS Pharmacy Cashier a couple a weeks ago and they make $15.

In my Closing TLs defense if he doesn't get more TMs at night he is going to walk out the door like the last couple.

We have busy up until close even during the week this past month or so. It isn't just because school is starting either.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> No essential pay but my Closing TL thinks $15 is still a lot more than other places.
> 
> That is no longer true however. I talked to a CVS Pharmacy Cashier a couple a weeks ago and they make $15.
> 
> ...


Us too, we are busy constantly. This weekend was like the worst Christmas I ever worked. I feel like people who never shopped here before discovered us during the lockdowns and now they have stayed as well as all of our regular guests coming back. We aren't the only game in town but you'd think so with how busy we are. 

We are understaffed, underscheduled, and half of those who are scheduled call out. This includes leadership, and it shows.


----------



## Logo (Aug 31, 2021)

Shopping pattern of our Guest has changed but we have made adjustments.  Can't base schedule on last year's pattern.  Much busier later in the day now.  Like we have lines at closing!


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 31, 2021)

We're currently doing 60% of our daily sales after 4pm. I'm not there at night. I leave at 6 everyday. When I used to work the odd night shift, I remember the store always being dead. Seems crazy to me. I know we've increased the number of closing experts daily and most of style now works evenings. On the GM side, there is at best one closer still though.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> We're currently doing 60% of our daily sales after 4pm. I'm not there at night. I leave at 6 everyday. When I used to work the odd night shift, I remember the store always being dead. Seems crazy to me. I know we've increased the number of closing experts daily and most of style now works evenings. On the GM side, there is at best one closer still though.


We are busy throughout the day and night. Based on the recent schedules, it looks like they are experimenting with having one or two Style closers instead of three. One will never work, and two will only work if the day/midshift people actually show up and get shit done. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 31, 2021)

happygoth said:


> We are busy throughout the day and night. Based on the recent schedules, it looks like they are experimenting with having one or two Style closers instead of three. One will never work, and two will only work if the day/midshift people actually show up and get shit done. Hasn't happened yet.



For us no one comes in for style, except the fitting room, until 10 when a TL and one TM clock in. A couple of more people come in at noon. Everyone else is 2 or later and they stay till close.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> For us no one comes in for style, except the fitting room, until 10 when a TL and one TM clock in. A couple of more people come in at noon. Everyone else is 2 or later and they stay till close.


Wow. So your Style team doesn't do breakout? Ours does, they are supposed to work 3-4 hours on truck days doing breakout, then 2-3 hours on the floor. In my opinion, this process sucks.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 31, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Wow. So your Style team doesn't do breakout? Ours does, they are supposed to work 3-4 hours on truck days doing breakout, then 2-3 hours on the floor. In my opinion, this process sucks.


We have someone specifically for breakout that never ever works on the floor.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 1, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Wow. So your Style team doesn't do breakout? Ours does, they are supposed to work 3-4 hours on truck days doing breakout, then 2-3 hours on the floor. In my opinion, this process sucks.



We have two inbounds TMs that do breakout. If they finish early they'll push wherever extra hands are needed in GM.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 3, 2021)

Hmmm....








						Walmart giving more than 565,000 workers a raise
					

Here's another sign that workers are able to command more pay in this Covid-driven economy: Walmart, one of the nation's largest employers, is giving more than 565,000 workers a raise.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TTB (Sep 5, 2021)

I remember there was a petition going around and thats what prompted the initial extra $2 ....so maybe a new petition? this is the old petition. Sign the Petition - https://www.change.org/p/brian-cornell-target-employees-demand-covid-19-hazard-pay


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 6, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our dc just got a sizable pay increase. I’m definitely happy.


----------

